# New Years Baby



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I just wanted to post my costume I made for the Mummers Day Parade in Philadelphia. It was fun seeing everyones reactions!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You are so clever! That is a Hoot!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's demented! I love your facial expression, too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh, what a cute baby! I just want to pinch those cheeks. But your daddy is a little creepy looking.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! I've been busy with my daughter visiting from Delaware and babysitting that I wasn't going to go to the Mummers Day Parade this year. I did something similar to this costume a few years back. I figure since it was easy to assemble that it would work in a quick fix. The only problem is that I am trying to organize my basement and my Halloween mask are scattered, so my exorcist mask was the only one I could find. LOL...I had so many people get scared from this costume and I wasn't really going for that response. Although I guess it worked out because I got 5th for most original.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Another great costume! Well done!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Fabulous!


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

That was genius.. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I love it! Could you do a tutorial how you did it? I've always wanted to do one of these. I can't picture the armature for the supports.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

What's that thing behind you in the second shot?


----------

